# DELTA 1/2" Hollow Mortising Chisel & Chisel Bit



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm looking at a used DELTA 1/2" Hollow Mortising Chisel & Chisel Bit;My question is can I chuck this into a standard drill press or do I need to use this only in a DELTA Hollow Mortising machine?Is there other parts that I need to make it work,I.E adapter,tool holder etc.I don't know anything about them other than seen them and know what they do.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

You need either a dedicated mortise machine or an adapter for your drill press. The adapter holds the square chisel in place while the drill bit spins inside. The drill bit takes out the bulk of the material and the chisel cleans up the corners.

Image from http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/1000/61/618aab18-cbdf-45dd-b748-836b1c511aa7_1000.jpg.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

ok so it maybe cheaper to just get a machine.glad I asked thank you.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If you check out some of the threads on here about mortising adapters for drill presses, you'll find that most people despise them. Not all, but most. A dedicated mortiser works much better, but even they have their frustrating aspects.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

In my experience, you will not get enough leverage on a drill press adapter, and will become very frustrated with it.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to have one and it was a pain. It ties up the drill press when needed.
I picked up a Jet stand alone mortiser that I bolt to a counter when I need to use it. The Jet ain't the best one out there, but I works well for my stuff.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Regardless of whether it's a DP attachment, or a dedicated mortiser, the Delta mortising bits aren't the best anyway, dull quickly and don't sharpen well (even with the sharpening aids). I replaced mine with Clico.


----------

